# Perth Brewday Early Nov Anyone?



## ausdb (17/10/06)

Hi All

Yes I've been saying it for a while and was going to do an APA LCPA taste off day but the vial of WLP001 from Chris White's yeast talk went into a batch of Golden Ale that has gone horribly wrong so that idea is down the drain (almost literally)

So the plan is:
Brewday most likely on the 11 or 12 th of Novemember at my place, how does this fit in with everyones busy schedules
(this depends on when I can get to Chillamcgillas hosue to help him make the sausages!!!)

I participated in the buy of the Timothy Taylors yeast via Kirem recently so will have it by then grown into a suitably large sized starter.

I have a "coke can kettle" that holds 80 or 90 litres and we go for broke and brew a mega batch of Timothy Taylors Landlord and try and fill the kettle then split some of the wort up at the end of the day between a few lucky participants (method of working out who is lucky or not will be decided between now and then!)

Unlucky participants may go home with a sample of the yeast!

The provisos are:
GP malt needs to be available (I will check)
I need another 50-60L esky with a braid manifold.

Comments suggestions???


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/10/06)

12 Nov would be out for me, if 11 Nov then I, my wheely keg and any required extra bits of brew equipment would be there. A TT day sounds like a great idea. Maybe we should all put in for a sack of GP, and get enough gear together to mash the whole bag? I could supply a second 80 l kettle and burner.


----------



## Asher (17/10/06)

Go BIG!!!

12th - Out
11th - IN

I can bring a fresh experience of what it actually tastes like from a hand pumped cask if you'd like? 

Asher for now


----------



## sinkas (17/10/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> 12 Nov would be out for me, if 11 Nov then I, my wheely keg and any required extra bits of brew equipment would be there. A TT day sounds like a great idea. Maybe we should all put in for a sack of GP, and get enough gear together to mash the whole bag? I could supply a second 80 l kettle and burner.



Sounds like a great idea GL,
Unfortunlatey I wont be able to get there until abut 4.30pm, as I am taking an exam at 2pm.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/10/06)

A date has been set - great stuff! Mrs Macgilla is at Freo markets that weekend so I better call in baby sitting favours from the rellos ASAP.

Let me know your preferred date for cranking out some links and I will make myself available. I am up for splitting a bag of GP and can bring a 47lt braided manifold mash tun, 50lt kettle n burner if required...

My first AG brew, a TTLS inspired Pale Ale split batch, will be ready by then and we can do a comparison between 1318 & 1275(Belgianified)......long story.

Cheers and looking forward to it.


----------



## deebee (17/10/06)

At this stage, a big tentative yes from me, but possibly more definite closer to the date.

Prefer the 12th but either day is going to be difficult.


----------



## Tony M (17/10/06)

Either date is good for me. If this communal megabrew gets off the ground, I have a 65L boiler with cfc attached and 35L mash pot (with specified braid) that I can chuck into the wagon. Both are gas heated.


----------



## Goat (17/10/06)

I'm in Darryn. 

Good idea by GL on grabbing a bag - I'm up for a share in that.

The 11th is better for me - if only for my religious commitments;
Thou shalt keep holy the sabbath.... for hangovers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/10/06)

The Saturday would suit me better.
Need any ball valves?


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

At the moment then Sat the 11th is sounding best and is probably my preferred option. 

If we go a whole bag then rough calcs at 70% efficiency give a batch size of approx 120 litres  
with 2L/kg for the mash gives a volume of 69L so split between two ~50L esky MLT's would be ok with some batch sparges (sorry Asher!). My poor little marga mill may have a hissy at crushing 25kg so may crush the night before or GL can you bring a mill too? 

Equipment wise I will do a trial boil of water only to see if I can get a rolling boil in the kettle with it nearly full otherwise I may borrow a hand held immersion element. Some of that antifoam stuff might be a good idea
I have a 40L urn and 20L urn for strike and sparge water and normally heat in my kettle as well.

Chillamcgilla your esky will be required

GL & Tony M please be on standby for kettles and burners!

Mrs Ausdb will let me know tomorrow if she is working or not so if she is around then partners are welcome if they can stand it.

I have a large pile of spare paving bricks at the side of my carport so part of the fun may be building our own brewing sculpture to gravity feed the kettle from the mash tuns. I can pump out of my kettle through the CFC. Hopefully the diverter plate in the kettle will work OK!

This could be a long day so don't worry sinkas if you can only get there at 4:30pm we are heading into uncharted waters here, the biggest bacth I have done so far is 60L!!!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/10/06)

Sounds like a job for "The Liftovator"


----------



## kirem (17/10/06)

Good luck guys.

I hope the yeast gets there in time.


----------



## barfridge (17/10/06)

You little ripper! 

<Makes careful note of the date and time, just in case temporary retardation strikes again.>


----------



## JasonY (17/10/06)

Afraid I'm out I will be in a plane on the way back from the US  hopefully with some good news that they are giving me a job and I can spend a few years over there brewing like a madman 

I like the mash a full bag of grain idea! Will have to make it to the next one.


----------



## kook (17/10/06)

I'm up for either date.

If theres any way I can help bringing anything along let me know.


----------



## mika (17/10/06)

Good idea to turn down GL's offer of the mash tun 

Sounds good, there's probably something vitally important that I'm meant to be doing that day...but bugger that...think I'll go to a brew day instead :beer:

Mika


----------



## hughman666 (17/10/06)

i'll be returning from a conference on hayman island on the 11th and wont be allowed out of SWMBO's sight for the day, but the 12th would be fine...


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/10/06)

ausdb said:


> Chillamcgilla your esky will be required


Done. Giving the esky it's second run(Chrissy case brew) this weekend, any leaks will have become apparent by the 11th.... won't they....

I will send a PM re:teeing up making snaggers.

Like a well oiled machine there Darryn - top work! 

"Rememberance day brew day 2006"


----------



## sinkas (17/10/06)

I am happy to help out with any equipment, I have a NASA and 50L kettle oh well more like a 46litre


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/10/06)

mika_lika said:


> Good idea to turn down GL's offer of the mash tun
> 
> Mika



I'd forgotten about that. But yeah its still the same mash tun, handle missing from one end, a bit dented. Might just leave that at home.


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

sinkas said:


> I am happy to help out with any equipment, I have a NASA and 50L kettle oh well more like a 46litre



Is that the kettle I sold you sinkas? if so I have successfully brought 48L to the boil in it!!!

PS if you come along I'll give you the screen I made for the bottom of it too.


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

kook said:


> I'm up for either date.
> 
> If theres any way I can help bringing anything along let me know.



Another bottle of Ruination IPA would go down nicely like you brought to deebees last year


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/10/06)

Bloody lightweights.
Shall I bring my 100l kettle?


----------



## Chatty (17/10/06)

I should be able to make it as well. i'll check tomorrow if i'm working that day otherwise i'll be there. Might even be able to have a tipple this time!

I can't offer equipment but am happy to bring whatever else. Let me know Aus.

Cheers,

Chatty


----------



## Kroozy (17/10/06)

Excellent, I'll be there.

Will bring some of my GP summer ale if it is worthy.

And will see what food the missus can whip up this time.


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> I will send a PM re:teeing up making snaggers.
> 
> Like a well oiled machine there Darryn - top work!
> 
> "Rememberance day brew day 2006"


Replies in order

Cool on the snaggers, I'll bone out some of Creighton Parks finest lamb for one lot.

Not sure about well oiled but hopefully it will all come together on the day without too many tears

So who is going to bring the poppies?? at least we are brewing a pommy beer
Deebee there's a crap load of nasturtiums in our back garden but not many poppies are you sure you gave me them last year :blink: 

One thing though, Does anyone have access to one of those old fashioned 1/2 a 44 gallon drum BBQ's? some dinosaur/asado would make a tasty brewsnack.


----------



## BigAl (17/10/06)

Great work Ausdb, i should be in for either date.


----------



## deebee (18/10/06)

Whole Bag Brew Day?!! It might be tough, but I will try to change the course of the heavens to get to the almighty WBBD.

If you are still wanting an esky tun, I can make mine available. It's 40-something litres. And my philmil too, if need be.

I will make the usual batch of ikan bilis and maybe even venture into some kangaroo biltong if I get my crap together.

Vive le WBBD!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/10/06)

Thats a fair few mash tuns available. You know, we could do 2 bags.


----------



## sinkas (18/10/06)

Lets call ourselves a charity, and get commercial sponsoship to brew a whole goddam ton of the stuff!

Monster Mash.


----------



## barfridge (18/10/06)

Who is the unlucky bastard who gets the job of yeast farming for a sack or 2 of grain?

<insert obligatory offer of gear if desired here>


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

Ok guys, heres a slightly less rough plan

Brewday is Saturday 11/11/06 for the Rememberence Day WBBD (try to say that with a skinful)

We will mash a bag of GP malt in an aim to brew something along the lines of Timothy Taylors LLPA based on a scaled up version of a previous brew, except that the styrian goldings will go in last.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=128284

Planning on allowing time for mishaps I am thinking dough in at about 10 or 11 AM. Grain will be crushed the night before and strike water in the urns and ready to go. 

This should mean a boil somewehere around the 12-1pm mark which will be 90 minutes. Followed by chilling with a counterflow or no-chill if you are brave and have a clean cube or jerry can.

There should be about 120L of wort at the end, obviously I am not going to drink all of it in a fit so I am happy with 2 kegs worth at the end and then we lucky lottery the rest off to participants.

I have scrounged another mash tun thanks Chillamcgilla to go with my two so we will mash in parallel 

I have tested the "coke can kettle" the other night and heated 80L from 20C to boil in a bit over 1.5 hours, obviously heating from sparge to boil will take less time. GLs 4 ring maintained a nice rolling boil quite happily.

Another big kettle would be nice and I am sort of thinking maybe Vlads?

I have arranegd for some of that new fangled hops based anti foam with Roy at TWOC so boilovers should not be too much of an issue.

Thanks to Chillamcgilla's expert help and equipment last night we will have lamb & rosemary sausages on the day plus some more of the regular ones from Dubrovniks.

Can I get a show of hands in the next post of who plans on attending so I can get an idea for catering, please just keep adding to the same post rather than a squillion me too's!

Mrs Ausdb will probably be getting pretty bored by the end of the day (or sore from laughing at me too much) so brew wives, partners are welcome to drop in for afternoon drinks if you want when you come to pick up your brewer.


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

If you plan on coming to the Rememberance Day WBBD 11/11/06 then get your name on the list. I live in Dianella and will PM everyone on this list with my address next week.

1. Ausdb!


----------



## Goat (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3 GL (assuming I am back in the country)


PS
This might be a good chance for people to get an ag wort to try so I am happy to be at the back of the list to purchase a fresh wort kit. But if no-one else wants to take a no chill fresh wort kit, I would be very keen to do that and ferment a couple of days later to allow direct comparison with the chilled versions.


----------



## Asher (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - I'll bring a cube for the raffle - but happy to 'beer-up' a non AG brewer also...


let me know if I can bring anything else


----------



## uneekwahn (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)


----------



## kook (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> PS
> This might be a good chance for people to get an ag wort to try so I am happy to be at the back of the list to purchase a fresh wort kit. But if no-one else wants to take a no chill fresh wort kit, I would be very keen to do that and ferment a couple of days later to allow direct comparison with the chilled versions.



Mmm Purchase hadn't thought of that, thanks GL i assume you are posting this from the wilds of Indo?
Contributions would be greatly appreciated as it over the $100 mark just for malt and yeast plus hops need to go in as well.
If people are prepared to chip in then I could sus out some 10 or 20L jerry cans or something and we package them up in those?


----------



## deebee (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments


----------



## BigAl (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt.


----------



## sinkas (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

BigAl said:


> 9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt.


I can relate to that one, you will probably note the lack of doors on the cupboards in our kitchen or maybe I will keep you outside so you can't see them


----------



## Tony M (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.


----------



## deadly (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days


----------



## sinkas (2/11/06)

Oi AusDB, are you wanting contributions towards the cost of the sack 'o' grain?


----------



## randyrob (2/11/06)

Hello Everyone,

Long time homebrewer (K&K) first time poster, wondering what i can do to be involved with the Perth Based Brew Day? i'd really like to start doing AG myself but would like to see how its done and what it actually tastes like ;-)

Many Thanks Rob.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

randyrob said:


> Long time homebrewer (K&K) first time poster, wondering what i can do to be involved with the Perth Based Brew Day? i'd really like to start doing AG myself but would like to see how its done and what it actually tastes like ;-)


Nothing much just add your name to the list below and turn up on the day, preferably with some brew to share around and sample and maybe some sort of brewsnax

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. INSERT YOUR NAME HERE!!!


----------



## barfridge (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. INSERT YOUR NAME HERE!!!

I'll have to make my apologies. I'll be doing a first aid course all weekend. While that is a good thing, I know where I'd rather be.

So have a wonderful day without me, I'll try to finish up early so I can pop in when you're all a little bit impaired.


----------



## big d (2/11/06)

Big D flying into Perth late in the day so too late to make it.  
Next one hope to be there


----------



## JasonY (2/11/06)

Can't make it :angry: hopefully will catch you all at the case swap with my green yet to be brewed beer.

I will have some fresh yank beers for you all while in the US


----------



## Doogiechap (2/11/06)

Unfortunately the likelyhood of my attendance is fairly low, perhaps a late show like Barfridge ?? A 6 week old Doogiechap Jnr is keeping me very honest at home with nasty work commitments as well  
Spewin !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## mika (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer  
15. INSERT YOUR NAME HERE!!!


----------



## recharge (2/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12.Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.

Maybe thats 15, type too slow


----------



## ausdb (2/11/06)

mika_lika said:


> 1. Ausdb!
> 2. Goat (with bells on)
> 3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
> 4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
> ...


----------



## Kroozy (3/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer party.gif
15. randyrob
16. Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.
17. Kroozy - as always


----------



## Dulcet (3/11/06)

Tony M said:


> 1. Ausdb!
> 2. Goat (with bells on)
> 3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
> 4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
> ...


----------



## mika (3/11/06)

Some new faces...excellent


----------



## dougy (3/11/06)

can finally make a brew day to witness some AG glory and meet you guys.
sweeeeet.

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer party.gif
15. randyrob
16. Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.
17. Kroozy - as always
18. dougy


----------



## recharge (3/11/06)

OK I have a nearly full BOC CO2 bottle i want to empty so if anyone has filling gear i am happy to donate the CO2 to those wanting to fill sodastream bottles. Then i can return the thing as i wont be brewing til i get back from US in feb at which time i'll buy a bottle. All my kegs are now empty (cry cry). 
Cheers

Richard


----------



## MrDave (3/11/06)

1. Ausdb!
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer party.gif
15. randyrob
16. Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.
17. Kroozy - as always
18. dougy
19. MrDave (aka mustang on IRC) - If only to taunt uneekwahn then sit in the corner quietly taking notes


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/11/06)

3 more and we can have a game of football.


----------



## uneekwahn (4/11/06)

me and physical activities really aren't a good combination


----------



## deebee (4/11/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> 3 more and we can have a game of football.




Well, we would have one football team complete with bench. Or were you talking about that other game where they fall over grimacing and clutching their shins then swap shirts at the end of the game?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/11/06)

...and have a kiss and a cuddle when a goal is scored.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (5/11/06)

deebee said:


> clutching their shins.........



Nothing wrong with the round ball game - billions of people can't be wrong. For those that think it's a sport for fairies - see below. I don't so much go in for the celebratory bum pat, kiss, grope etc but thats more your Euro style of football.


----------



## ausdb (6/11/06)

recharge said:


> OK I have a nearly full BOC CO2 bottle i want to empty so if anyone has filling gear i am happy to donate the CO2 to those wanting to fill sodastream bottles. Then i can return the thing as i wont be brewing til i get back from US in feb at which time i'll buy a bottle. All my kegs are now empty (cry cry).
> Cheers
> 
> Richard



Bring it along Recharge, I have a dodgy bottle to soda stream adaptor of GL's if anyone is brave!


----------



## ausdb (6/11/06)

Quick update

The Landlord starter Pale Mild was brewed last night OG=1.036 IBU=20, I have also started a 10l batch of 1.025 starter as well so yeast shoould be ready by the weekend and some small samples for everyone.

Who wants some wort from the day? hopefully we will have 80-90l spare if I manage to get 30L out of it. So it could be divvied into 10l or 15l lots so we can share it around. 

Brand new white 20L buckets with lids are $9.50 at supercheap at the moment or I can get some "plain bucket" 25L fermenters for $20 ea if I buy a few (note no airlock or tap but they do have the bung hole ready to be drilled). Or supercheap have a flexy cube/polypin thing for $7 that is supposed to hold 20L. I like the 25L bucket fermenters as they are easy to clean and without a tap don't have many places for nasties to hide. For any newcomers you could walk away with a new fermenter and some AG wort for a small contribution to costs.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (6/11/06)

I'd love a sample if there enough going. 

I'll PM in 1/2 an hour - off to the stainless sheet metal workers .....


----------



## randyrob (6/11/06)

Hello AusDB,

i've just purchased a second fermenter on the weekend so i will be able to bring that along to get filled and contribute to the cost of the wort 

Thanks Rob.


----------



## kook (6/11/06)

I'd be happy to take a bucket home if there is enough spare. Also happy to put in some cash for ingredients.


----------



## Chatty (6/11/06)

Sorry AusDB, after my initial enthusiasm i had to juggle weekend shifts to make sure i was in Perth last weekend to pick the missus up from the airport. Gotta work the 11th now.

Have a blast gents.

Chatty


----------



## recharge (7/11/06)

I can bring a fermenter and cash if any is still spare.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## pbrosnan (7/11/06)

MrDave said:


> 1. Ausdb!
> 2. Goat (with bells on)
> 3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
> 4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
> ...


20. pbrosnan. I should be able to get there towards the middle of the boil.


----------



## Asher (7/11/06)

I'll throw in a sterilised blue water container I've got laying around.... a bonus if it comes home 1/2 full


----------



## ausdb (10/11/06)

*BUMP*

OK PM's will be coming out today with my address

Does anyone elese plan to come along?

1. Me of course, (maybe I can get a note from Mrs Ausdb to say I am sick and GL and Goat will do the brewing!!!!!!!!!)
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer party.gif
15. randyrob
16. Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.
17. Kroozy - as always
18. dougy
19. MrDave (aka mustang on IRC) - If only to taunt uneekwahn then sit in the corner quietly taking notes
20. pbrosnan. I should be able to get there towards the middle of the boil.

Also don't forget a snack and some brew and maybe a raincoat or umbrella the way the weather is looking, unless someone has another one of those gazebo things they can bring!

Also if you want your name in the hat for some wort then either bring a container or let me know if you want a new bucket fermenter.

Cheers all


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/11/06)

What time are you planning to turn up AusDB?


----------



## Simon W (10/11/06)

1. Me of course, (maybe I can get a note from Mrs Ausdb to say I am sick and GL and Goat will do the brewing!!!!!!!!!)
2. Goat (with bells on)
3. Chillamacgilla - woohoo
4. GL (assuming I am back in the country)
5. Asher - happy to beer up a non AG brewer also...
6. uneekwahn (will confirm early next week as mrs uneekawhn returns from the uk next week and may have plans for me already!)
7. Kook (Will bring a couple US beers along he's got stashed away)
8. deebee crossing all his fingers & toes as may have other commitments
9. Bigal, half finished home DIY projects have waited a year, another week wont hurt
10 Sinkas, late not never
11. Tony M will come armed with wallet and place his name in the draw.
12 Deadly - counting down the days
13. Vlad the Pale Aler ( no. 13, is this an omen )
14. Mika - Envious Drunken Observer party.gif
15. randyrob
16. Recharge- Can make it around three if its not to late, havent been on for a while working 2 jobs at the moment and just enough time left to sleep, so an afternoon off would be good. Can supply a couple of Nasas and gas bottles if required.
17. Kroozy - as always
18. dougy
19. MrDave (aka mustang on IRC) - If only to taunt uneekwahn then sit in the corner quietly taking notes
20. pbrosnan. I should be able to get there towards the middle of the boil.
21. Simon W - another new face, if I'm not too late?


----------



## Simon W (10/11/06)

Just had a thought, can anyone spare some bottles for the Xmas Case?
If you can, bring 'em along to the brewday tomorrow, cheers.

I don't mind buying two boxes of Coopers PET bottles, but some might not like getting them in their case.

Cheers again,
Simo


----------



## ausdb (11/11/06)

Simon W said:


> Just had a thought, can anyone spare some bottles for the Xmas Case?
> If you can, bring 'em along to the brewday tomorrow, cheers.
> 
> I don't mind buying two boxes of Coopers PET bottles, but some might not like getting them in their case.
> ...


You are not too late to come along

Coopers PET bottles are just fine!


----------



## mika (11/11/06)

Ummm...I'm keen and everything...but where is it ? :unsure:


----------



## Simon W (11/11/06)

Ditto, did the PM's go out?


----------



## Goat (11/11/06)

PM sent to Mika lika and Simon W. 

Anyone else ?


----------



## Simon W (11/11/06)

Cheers Goat.


----------



## mika (11/11/06)

Cheers for a fantastic Brew Day Darryn.
Cheers to all for the beer sampling, the quantity and quality of beers was overwhelming and it was good to see a bunch of new faces looking to advance their hobby.
Now it's time for nye-nyes


----------



## Kroozy (11/11/06)

Ausdb

Great day. What an exercise in multitasking. Three mash tuns, a couple of HLTs and kettles all requiring attention and you made it look easy. Well done. Wish I could have stayed till the end.

Can't wait to sample the results.

Thanks again.


----------



## Simon W (12/11/06)

Spot on, great day, thanks ausdb!
Thanks also to those that freely gave samples of their brews.

Mammoth brew!
I was well impressed with the last-minute-brewery effort, brazing a spigot onto the hopback at the end of the boil


----------



## kook (12/11/06)

Thanks Darryn for a seriously fun day!

Was good to catch up with everyone again, and thanks for letting me try so many tasty brews!


----------



## ausdb (12/11/06)

Thanks everyone for coming along and making it a great day, it's good to see some new faces as well as old ones the Perth craftbrewing community is really growing. Sorry I didn't really get a chance to talk much to everyone but although it didn't look like it at times I did enjoy myself. It was a journey into the unknown as my previous biggest batch size has been 60L.

Many thanks to all who helped out here and there throughout the day especially GL, sorry I forgot to feed everyone thanks to BigAl & Asher for cooking (I thought it was you at the bbq)

OOPs forgot one MANY MANY Thanks to Megan my partner for all her efforts in helping to get this thing off the ground and indulging me in my hobby!

To those who didn't take wort home I forgot to pass out the small yeast samples. I still have a 10L starter in the fridge which I will rack off tomorrow and split into some containers to bring along to WCB on Monday night as well as the small 1st generation samples in the tubes.

The 1st kettles gravity (my coke can one) was 1.048 I think the last fermenter filled out of that kettle was Randyrobs.

The 2nd kettle (Vlads MOABK) came out above 1.050 (Vlad can you please check and report back).

The target gravity for the beer was 1.044 so both can be diluted down if you would like. I will post the recipe and brew session information some time soon. 

Please search the Timothy Taylor yeast thread from post #121
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...161&st=120#
for info on fermenting the yeast, at the moment we are just learning how to use it. It is flocculent and chunky as you saw so may need a bit of a rouse but also throws a pretty dense and thick head and seems to work well around the 19-20C mark.

Cleanup is almost done, kettles cleaned and everything in napisan to soak. Interesting to note that I poured about 8L of hop spooge and trub out of Vlads MOABK, being the son of a Yorkshire man and waste not want not I poured this into a sanitised bucket and added a kettleful of boiling water, I will drain htis off tomorrow. Conversley the coke can kettle with diverter plate had less than half that amount and the hop debris had much less wort left in it. Thanks to Sinkas and Chillamacgilla for taking the spent grain home for the garden/chooks that was one thing less to deal with. 

Good night and Good Luck
I am Knackered!

PS Asparagus special hop backs may soon be available from No Idea brewing stay tuned!
PS2 Lost property will be brought to the WCB meeting on Monday night, so far I have Ashers daypack, a chair in a bag, a pair of metal frame sunnies and will add to the list whatever I find tomorrow when its daylight.


----------



## barfridge (12/11/06)

Well I think that was my latest arrival ever. I missed out on all the fun, plus I hear lunch was spectacular. Cheers Darryn for hosting everybody, the tribe seems to be growing.

Oh well, that's life. Roll on the next one!


----------



## ausdb (12/11/06)

barfridge said:


> Well I think that was my latest arrival ever. I missed out on all the fun, plus I hear lunch was spectacular.



Lunch? bugger I missed that


----------



## Tony M (12/11/06)

Thanks for a most entertaining day Darryn. The 'build it as you brew system' worked like a charm. I was most impressed with your April (better than a March) pump. I shall be cruising the verges with a tool kit for the next few months to try and score a similar setup.





The other thing that impressed were the Kegmobiles. They appear to be becoming a "must have " accessory.


The tinkling internal font flood waterfall in this one makes you want to pee whenever you walk past.




Thought "I Goo" was some sort of spam but in fact was a good beer.




Dont know who owned this but he can make beer.




Finally, the latest 2006 model constructed from insulated PVC pipe. It looks as though the beer would stay cold for a week.


----------



## uneekwahn (12/11/06)

big thanks to ausdb for letting us invade his house!

nice to meet everyone and I also tasted some really nice beers yesterday.

simon's nugget summer ale is right up there with my other favourite beers!


----------



## BigAl (12/11/06)

Great brewday Ausdb, havent seen anyone work as hard as that on a brewday, hats off for pulling it off.
I think Tony described it well, build it as you brew.....3 mash tuns, 2 kettles, brazing up the hopback 5 minutes before its needed...briliant.  

Cheers, and thanks to Megan also.


----------



## deadly (12/11/06)

Thanks guys for a great day, a big day with alot of nice beer. 
Top stuff :beer:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/11/06)

Ditto.


...and 1.052


----------



## ant (12/11/06)

Build It As You Brew - BIAYB; not to be confused with BIAB... this brewing thing is getting more acronyms by the week...

Fantastic arvo - you've seriously never seen anyone as calm yet constantly busy as Ausdb, as he to'd and fro'd at a fair clip between Point A to B, sidestepping the 20-odd observers who seemed to be constantly in his way. Thanks for hosting such an ambitious day. :beer: 

Many thanks to those who brought some beers along for sample - did not have a bad beer all arvo. Scene of the day for me came about when kook shared out a bottle of Dorado from CA; in which we saw a large number of beer-geeks standing around with their nose in their glasses... and not drinking. :blink: Nice beer too.

Looking forward to a summer spectacular brew day...

Ant


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/11/06)

Thanks very much for a great day AusDB(& Megan), fantastic work. An ambitious brewday that ran like clockwork without any hiccups...well I didn't notice any and it all seemed under control. I tasted some fantastic beers that are a credit to the brewers. :beer:


----------



## ausdb (12/11/06)

ant said:


> Build It As You Brew - BIAYB; not to be confused with BIAB... this brewing thing is getting more acronyms by the week...



Maybe my brewery should change its name from "No Idea Brewing" to "Field of Dreams" Brewery, as the voice says quietly to me.

"If you build it they will come"


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/11/06)

Well done AusDB for a well constructed brew day, must be the biggest attempted yet on AHB.

Below some pics of attendees.

The full story is now in the gallery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=si&img=577


----------



## Whistlingjack (12/11/06)

Looks like you guys had a great day (b....y city-slickers  )


----------



## MrDave (12/11/06)

Whistlingjack said:


> Looks like you guys had a great day (b....y city-slickers  )



Sure did  
Thanks everyone, was a most enjoyable day.


----------



## Goat (12/11/06)

Another great day - thanks Darryn and Megan.

An truly amazing effort to get that to come together so smoothly.


----------



## recharge (12/11/06)

Thanks Darryn for another great brew day. Should be able to do the next one with your eyes closed after that effort. Well done.


----------



## sinkas (13/11/06)

Thanks Darryn, and Megan,

My garden also thanks you, and with a little luck, we will have atleast a few bottles of golden promise-watermelon-wheat beer to share mid january.


----------



## grabman (13/11/06)

BUGGER, missed it!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Was at work all bloody day!! know where I'd rather have been though!!! Oh well maybe next time!!!

Looks like a great day was had by all though!

Grab


----------



## randyrob (13/11/06)

Hey Guys,

i had such an awesome day, the beers were very tasty the bbq was great, everyone was very friendly, i learnt so much and walked away inspired

i cant thank you enough

Rob.


----------



## deebee (13/11/06)

A new standard in brewdays has been set. I fear you have priced us all out of the game. And my kids were stoked with the toy collection. Thanks to Megan and Darryn.

DB


----------



## ausdb (14/11/06)

Quick question for all the people who took home a fresh wort pack from the Rememberance Day WBBD.

How are they fermenting?? a few status reports would be good.


----------



## randyrob (14/11/06)

Hey ausdb,

Mine has been bubbling steady since about 6pm Saturday Night @ 19 Degrees,
i didnt put the tap on so i havent been able to measure the sg yet but i'll prolly
rack to secondary and measure it then. i only recently got back from the uk
and thoroughly enjoyed the ales over there so i'm hanging out for this one!

Rob.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/11/06)

The yeast was pitched on Sunday morning, 19c, 8hrs later it was sporting a healthy white krausen.
Unfortunately the only free fermentation fridge is struggling with the hot weather and it has taken off to 25c, the krausen is now about 50mm and giving off a sulphur smell that you get with lagers.


----------



## dougy (17/11/06)

Thanks to ausdb for putting on such a great show.

Was great to meet a bunch of AHB'ers and taste some fantastic homebrew...

Can't wait till the next one 


dougy


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (18/11/06)

I pitched the yeast late-ish Saturday night after vigorously shaking the pail with the lid on to max the O2. By mid Sunday morning it had a decent krausen and was off! It was hard to keep the temp under control once the ferment was underway and I took a gravity reading tonight - 1.014 and very clear. Gave it a gentle rouse to clean up and will possibly rack tomorrow but might just wait and bottle straight from primary in 3-4 days. 

BTW - the gravity sample tasted spot on with a complex malt taste(I call it a fluffy malt taste :blink: - same as TTLS) and as I suspected this is going to be a humdinger. Thanks again Darryn! :beer:


----------



## Kroozy (18/11/06)

Pitched my yeast straight into a starter and it was off like a rocket within an hour. Certainly some healthy yeast in there. And ready to be pitched into a bitter tomorrow.




Thanks again Ausdb!


----------



## randyrob (18/11/06)

Heya Guys,

Just racked to secondary after a week in primary, measured the SG = 1.008
it was really clear and tasted awesome!

if i leave it in secondary for a week what would i expect the FG to be or what should it be? (the OG=1.048)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## sinkas (18/11/06)

Mine is still fermenting, with decent krausen, might have somehtito do with the very small headspace of the vessel, but seems to me taking along time, I also neglected to aerate the wort prior to pitching...


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/11/06)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Gave it a gentle rouse to clean up and will possibly rack tomorrow but might just wait and bottle straight from primary in 3-4 days.



That yeast seems to have similar characteristics to 1968 which could mean it is a diacetyl producer, I wouldnt take it off the yeast cake too soon, better to bottle from primary than to rack.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/11/06)

Mine started to floc out at 1.012 but after a spot of rausin' the krausen, up popped anther big white fluffy head.
If it does'nt drop by tomorrow night then I'll have to take a cricket bat to it.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (19/11/06)

> That yeast seems to have similar characteristics to 1968 which could mean it is a diacetyl producer, I wouldnt take it off the yeast cake too soon, better to bottle from primary than to rack.


Cheers GL :beer: . Fortunately I had a busy day,what seemed like chasing my tail, and didn't find time to rack before reading your post. I will keep giving it daily encouragement and wait until (minimum) next weekend before bottling.



Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> If it does'nt drop by tomorrow night then I'll have to take a cricket bat to it.



Might wanna get a few of the cream-attired tourists from the mother country round for a bit of practice....they need it h34r:


----------



## ausdb (19/11/06)

randyrob said:


> Heya Guys,
> 
> Just racked to secondary after a week in primary, measured the SG = 1.008
> it was really clear and tasted awesome!
> ...



Rob if it's at 1.008 I would probaby say your done and won't get much more, the average mash temp was about 66-67C so there shoud be a few unfermentables left. And as GL says beware the dreaded diacetyl monster!!!. But if you are bottling then the secondary ferment should clear up any of that.


----------



## ausdb (19/11/06)

Kroozy said:


> Pitched my yeast straight into a starter and it was off like a rocket within an hour. Certainly some healthy yeast in there. And ready to be pitched into a bitter tomorrow.



What size yeast sample was that?, one of the little tubes or a water bottle?


----------



## randyrob (19/11/06)

Hey Ausdb,

i've taken your guys advice and bottled the brew, was going to keg but i want to had a few out to my extract mates to show them what all grain is all about so bottles it is.

i'll let u know what i think in a week or two!


----------



## Kroozy (19/11/06)

ausdb said:


> What size yeast sample was that?, one of the little tubes or a water bottle?



It was one of the water bottles, so there was a decent amount of yeast to start with.

Just pitched tonight, so will hopefully be going in the morning.


----------



## recharge (19/11/06)

Piched my starter the morning after it was fermenting nicely away at 18c for first few days then i bumped it up to 20c. SG is currently sitting at 1010ish


----------



## ausdb (19/11/06)

Kroozy said:


> ausdb said:
> 
> 
> > What size yeast sample was that?, one of the little tubes or a water bottle?
> ...



Ooh thats brave, there should have been enough yeast there just to direct pitch. Every time I late pitch yeast is when I get into trouble  fingers crossed nothing else has got a head start :unsure:


----------



## Kroozy (19/11/06)

ausdb said:


> Ooh thats brave, there should have been enough yeast there just to direct pitch. Every time I late pitch yeast is when I get into trouble  fingers crossed nothing else has got a head start :unsure:



Didn't really pitch that late. Made the starter on Wed. Brewed on Saturday, but was only able to chill to 30C with my immersion chiller. So whacked it in the fridge for several hours to get it down to 22C and then pitched the starter. Now it's sitting at 20C and is going along nicely.

Would really like it at 18C but my "custom fridge controller" ie flicking the fridge switch on every couple of hours :huh: doesn't work too well during the night. Can see a fridgemate coming in very handy.


----------



## ausdb (20/11/06)

Kroozy said:


> ausdb said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh thats brave, there should have been enough yeast there just to direct pitch. Every time I late pitch yeast is when I get into trouble  fingers crossed nothing else has got a head start :unsure:
> ...



Sorry a bit confused, I thought you had taken one of the fresh wort packs home! which would have definately been a late pitch


----------



## sinkas (22/11/06)

Just tasted the TTLL, and its at 1010, tasted great and alot more hoppy than the last time I had the commercial variety, but it smelt awful, ill give it 3 days at 18 fora DA rest, adn then bottle it.

Also AusDB, you are welcome to borrow my handpump to dispense this beer if you want,


----------



## ausdb (22/11/06)

sinkas said:


> Just tasted the TTLL, and its at 1010, tasted great and alot more hoppy than the last time I had the commercial variety, but it smelt awful, ill give it 3 days at 18 fora DA rest, adn then bottle it.
> 
> Also AusDB, you are welcome to borrow my handpump to dispense this beer if you want,



18C for a DA rest is not all that high let it come up to at least 22C. The smell of the Styrians is really strange at 1st I thought there was something wrong with it the last time I brewed it and this brew had a decent charge of them in the hopback so it may be more pronounced. It did die down after a few weeks.

Handpump, sounds good it would also be interesting to see the results of your repairs with hammer and blunt chisel and GL's duct tape


----------



## fasted (22/11/06)

Thank you for the yeast sample ausdb. Made a 1.5 litre starter last night and tonight about 30% of the vessel volume is krausen. Lucky I didn't go for 2 litres  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/11/06)

I bottled my 'Ausdb Fresh Wort Kit' tonight - couldn't tell you the FG as I broke the freaking hydrometer........ No2 down. Tried the DIY beer engine(Large Bore Syringe) with the last bit in the fermenter and it tastes sensational. The yeast cake was quite firm with large(35dia.x2mm) Flocs or bits of krausen lurking about. I have only recently become acquainted with Styrians and I am getting a taste for them. Filled and capped 3 x TTLS bottles and will try to pull the wool on the father in law in a couple of weeks.

Cheers again Darryn :beer:


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/11/06)

ausdb said:


> sinkas said:
> 
> 
> > Just tasted the TTLL, and its at 1010, tasted great and alot more hoppy than the last time I had the commercial variety, but it smelt awful, ill give it 3 days at 18 fora DA rest, adn then bottle it.
> ...



Worth noting for those brewing the AusDB fresh pack that with all those Styrians in the hop back, they will probably have an intense smell which is perfumy, vanilla, spice which can seem very nasty, depending on whether the hop back was freshly loaded for that cube. But after a few weeks that should reduce to an interesting spicy hint in the aroma, so dont get too concerned. Also note that there will be a "sweet spot" where the aroma has died back, but the hop flavour is still fresh, and in my opinion this will be the time to drink the lot, as these beers dont seem to age that well.

PS
Case I have my duct tape with me in Indonesia, I just repaired an automated weather station with it, but let me know if you need to borrow it when I get back.

PPS
AusDB - the "sweet spot" for your batch will be about 2 days after I get back.


----------



## sinkas (25/11/06)

GL,
No duct tape now required,

A short, but overly friendly email to the manufacturer in Blighty, and they sent me replacement parts, with their only request a meetup for a beer when the manufaturers reps are in town, march next year...and AHB gathering I suspect..


----------



## randyrob (25/11/06)

Heya Guys,

has any one drank any beer from this batch yet? i've had a couple of pints so far and a couple more are in the fridge cooling down, Just wondering if it is actually to early to be drinking it just yet? because i'm an AG n00b i don't actually know what its supposed to taste like it does have a slight odour to it and definately tastes grainy but i guess thats how its supposed to taste?

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Tony M (26/11/06)

I used my yeast sample in my standard pale ale recipe (usually wy1056). Have been keeping the wort at 19C and three times yesterday had to remove and clean the airlock. That is one stiff krausen.
The fermenter lid was looking like the roof of the Burswood dome. Ended taking the lid off at midnight and removing half the crud so I could get a restful night. It dropped 33 points in 68 hours so I'd better hurry up and drink a keg dry.


----------



## ausdb (30/11/06)

sinkas said:


> GL,
> No duct tape now required,
> 
> A short, but overly friendly email to the manufacturer in Blighty, and they sent me replacement parts, with their only request a meetup for a beer when the manufaturers reps are in town, march next year...and AHB gathering I suspect..



Case, sounds like you will be hosting a Real Ale brew day / tasting day some time next year then. Any chance of negotiating some more handpumps!!!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/12/06)

So how is it tasting?


----------



## mika (17/12/06)

Should have shown up at the Case Swap Vlad 
It was taste tested against the original. Personally I prefer the AusDB version, it was lot more mellow at least to my tastebuds anyway.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> So how is it tasting?



We tasted one fermented by you, one by Chilla, one by Sinkas, and a bottle of the real thing. I was too busy to try to pick the subtle differences between the different fermenters, but compared to the real thing, the AusDB fresh wort kit is lighter in colour,less malty, and with a less assertive bitterness in the aftertaste, but a very similar hop flavour and aroma. Its very much in the ballpark, a spectacular beer in my opinion, which I preferred to the real thing. 

If we do it again I will be much less courteous about letting other people get the wort.


----------



## randyrob (17/12/06)

Heya,

i also did a simular thing the other day with a mate, we got a few bottles of TTLLPA from the shop and compared them to AusDB's brewday ones and found they were very simular but would easily choose
AusDB's ones over the commerical version! i was quite suprised how close it tasted. Good Work Guys!


Rob.


----------



## ant (27/8/07)

Had a brewday yesterday with 5 members of my brewclub out here, in preparation for a State brew comp - the Dixie Cup. It reminded me of our bash, but as is there wont, the Texans like to do things "bigger". So, we did a *double* bag mash, one of GP and one of MO, with a few kg of specialty malt chucked in for good measure and balance.

This is one of the guys mash tuns, as we are doughing in... 110 pounds of base malt...




We decided on Scottish ales, so we could get different styles out of the runnings. Ended up with 10g of Wee Heavy, 15g 80/-, 15g 70/- and 10g 60/- for a total of 55 gallons (~210L). Between six of us. The biggest travesty was that we were still running at 1.035 at the end of all that and probably could have gathered another 5g or so... but didn't have any spare fermenters. I'm a combination of ashamed to let another 5g of 60/- disappear, and staggered at the sheer volume of fermentables. We worked out we got about 78% efficiency out of the tun, which was more than the 70% we were aiming for.

Quick shot of some of the boilers in action - note there were another couple of 5g batches boiling away behind this. And yep, one of the guys has a brew trailer (lthough he was quick to point out, he has his small gear on it today...).


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/8/07)

Respect Ant - thats one monster of a brewday! 110lbs of base malt - I bet stirring all of that gave you popeye arms.
:beer:


----------

